

Ask HN: OSX Screen Capture Software - awebound

Question - OSX Screen Capture Software - any recommendation ??? (Other than Evernote Skitch.)<p>This is what I want to replace, mainly because the mutitasking capture keys are mapped to other shortcuts and it (Skitch) isn&#x27;t able to have shortcut keys remapped, and the Evernote vesion is worse than the original Ver 1 they bought, and - It forces me to login to Evernote when I don&#x27;t want to, and then it cloud stores all my screencaptures, when I don&#x27;t want it to either.<p>So basically want something like Skitch used to be.. But not abandoned-ware.. an active &#x2F; current application for the job.
======
sodiumphosphate
I recommend Screenflick if you need more options than Quicktime provides,
along with Soundflower for capturing device audio output.

[http://www.araelium.com/screenflick/](http://www.araelium.com/screenflick/)

[http://cycling74.com/products/soundflower/](http://cycling74.com/products/soundflower/)

------
jasonrojas
Better than the screen capture app, QuickTime is able to start a screen
recording session.

~~~
deadfall
I have never tried this. Grabs sound as well?

~~~
downrightmike
Grab is the money

------
tater
Grab (cmd+shift+4) for capturing images. QuickTime for video.

No 3rd party app needed.

------
msie
Huh? OSX comes with a screen capture app - Grab.

~~~
itazula
Yep, there's Grab in Applications -> Utilities. I often use Command-Shift-4,
spacebar, "click on touchpad" to capture a screenshot of a window. A summary
of methods is here:
[http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/screencapturemac/ht/macscre...](http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/screencapturemac/ht/macscreenshot.htm)

